# تحويل راديو الديجتال الصينى الى مقياس تردد



## alsaneyousef (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى اليكم طريقه تحويل اى راديو صينى من الانواع الرخيصه الذى به شاشه رقميه لاظهار التردد الى مقياس تردد ليعمل فى مجال من تردد 50 الى 900 ميجا هرتز
هذه الطريقه بسيطه ولا تحتاج اى تعديل فى الراديو ولا حتى نضطر ان نقوم بفك الراديو ولكن
* ملحوظه هذه الطريقه سوف تعمل مع اى جهاز ارسال فقط ولكى يعمل الراديو مع اى جهاز استقبال او اى مذبذب لقياس تردده يلزم التعديل فى الراديو واخراج سلك من الداخل من كارت المقياس الداخلى ليكون مثل مقياس التردد التجارى
على العوم هذه الطريقه سوف نشرحها قريبا باذن الله
نبدا بالطريقه السهله وهى بكل بساطه نقوم بوضع الراديو الصينى على وضع استماع موجات ال fm
ونقوم بوضع الجهاز المرسل على بعد ما يقرب من 5 سنتيمترات من الراديو ونقوم بالارسال
سوف نلاحظ تغير فى قرائه الشاشه الرقميه ويظهر قيمه مختلفه 
ولكن انتظر ليست هذه هى القرائه الصحيحه للتردد ولكننا سوف نقوم باضافه او جمع القيمه هذه على 10.7 ميجا هرتز فيكون هذا هو التردد الصحيح مثلا اذا ظهر على الشاشه 134.8 ميجا هرتز نقوم بجمع هذه القيمه واضافه اليها 10.7 ميجا هرتز فيكون التردد المرسل هو 145.500 ميجا هرتز
وهكذا دواليك مثال اخر اذا ظهر على الشاشه 134.00 نقوم باضافه 10.7 فيكون الناتج هو 144.7 ميجا هرتز

*سوأل (لماذا نقوم باضافه القيمه 10.7 ميجا هرتز الى القرائه ؟
الجواب لان المذبذب الداخلى للراديو يعمل بتردد اعلى من المحطه المستقبله بمقدار 10.7 ميجا لذلك صمم المقياس الداخلى ليقوم بحذف هذه القيمه ليظهر تردد المحطه المستقبله
لذلك اى ارسال بقدره كبيره بجانب المقياس يلغى اشاره المذبذب الداخلى ويلغى المحطه المستقبله ويقوم بحقن هذه الاشاره الى المقياس بالقوه مما يسبب ظهور هذا التردد ولكن المقياس الداخلى كما سبق وذكرنا يقوم بانقاص قيمه 10.7 لذلك نقوم نحن باضافه هذه القيمه لنعرف تردد المرسل الصحيح 


منقول للاستفادة


----------



## stihah (5 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز فكرة ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازة


----------



## eng_moh (21 فبراير 2010)

شكر


----------



## اوس علوان (21 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## مهندس محمد زيدان (5 مايو 2010)

ملحوظة ممتازة وملفتة نشكرك عليها.


----------



## مخينيث الجن (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------

